# "Poaching Kingpin" Arretsed AGAIN



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Div. of Wildlife Investigation Nabs Poacher with a History



Douglas E. Andrews, 47, Toledo, arrested on Monday, December 4, 2006 for hunting under a lifetime hunting license revocation. 
Investigation initiated in Fall 2006 lead to surveillance and later arrest of Andrews. 
Andrews was initially taken to Summit County Jail and then transferred to Carroll County Jail where arrest warrants originated. 
Immediately after arrest, search warrants were executed on an enclosed trailer located in Carroll County. The trailer contained an ATV used in poaching deer. A search warrant was also executed on Andrews residence in Toledo. 
An SUV, an ATV, one trailer, and other items used in unlawful taking of deer were seized. 
An arraignment was immediately held after the arrest where Andrews plead no contest to one charge of hunting under a lifetime license revocation. This revocation is a result of the 1993 Operation Clanbake. Andrews was sentenced by Carroll County Judge Johnson to serve six months in jail and to pay a $1000 fine for this one charge. Another 12 charges will be filed. 
Andrews was the leader of a 1993 poaching ring investigated by Division of Wildlife law enforcement officials. The investigation was titled Operation Clanbake and is one of the largest undercover wildlife investigations conducted in the Division of Wildlifes 133-year history.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Andrews pleaded "no contest" to the initial charge and was immediately sentenced to 6 months in jail and a $1000 fine. 

The additional 12 charges were filed today in Carroll County.

Good job ODNR, with assistance from the Ohio Highway Patrol in the investigation and arrest of this guy. The investigation is on-going, and there may be more charges filed.

Also, Wildlife officers wanted me to pass along that if you see any illegal activity, please call the 1-800-POACHER hotline and report it. They do follow up and ivestigate and they are making some progess fighting illegal activity when it comes to Ohio's fish and game.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i love it when that happens


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

What an idiot...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

the sad thing is he already got busted once and once this is all over he prob will do it again and get busted again for doing the same thing


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad they are continuing the crackdown on individuals that poach. Now if they could just do something about businesses that poach in excess of 40 tons and then get to keep poaching.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezmarc said:


> I'm glad they are continuing the crackdown on individuals that poach. Now if they could just do something about businesses that poach in excess of 40 tons and then get to keep poaching.


couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Anybody have a old tool shed they dont use......sorry, just how i feel about poachers..


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's to the officers out there catching these guys. They are way undermaned to catch them all so thank you to you guys who are out there in the bush busting these guys. S


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

There needs to be a stiffer sentence.These people are just getting a slap on the wrist lets see some real jailtime not county jail but prison.IMO


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

saugeyeslayer1 said:


> There needs to be a stiffer sentence.These people are just getting a slap on the wrist lets see some real jailtime not county jail but prison.IMO



agreed. bigger fines too


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

what did operation clanbake discover?

just curious what the dude has done.

I agree though all penalties related to poaching that I have read aren't even a slap in the wrist.

The dudes that set up a net below hoover a few years back and were charged like $10 a fish.....that should have been $100 or more a fish.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

6 months in jail... ping pong ,basketball, free food. Heck with that, give him a $50,000.00 fine and make him really hurt.
Bob


----------

